# xpath: Inhalt eines Kindelements auslesen



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bekomme da was nicht hin, was an sich basic sein sollte. 


```
<xsl:for-each select = "//itdMeansOfTransport" >
     <xsl:call-template name = "route_Fill_In" />
</xsl:for-each>

<xsl:template name = "route_Fill_In">
	<xsl:variable name = "routeNode" select = " Route:new() " />
	<xsl:value-of select = " List:add( GetConnectionsAnswer:getRoute($getConnectionAnswerNode), $routeNode )" />

	<xsl:value-of select=" Route:setName($routeNode, @name) " />		
	<xsl:value-of select=" Route:setOperator($routeNode, /itdOperator/name) " />		

	<xsl:value-of select=" GetConnectionsAnswer:addRoute( $getConnectionAnswerNode , $routeNode ) " />		
</xsl:template>
```

Die viertletzte Zeile ("Route:setName($routeNode, @name)") funktioniert.
Die drittletzte Zeile ("Route:setOperator($routeNode, */itdOperator/name*)" ) *funktioniert leider nicht*.
Wie wahrscheinlich zu sehen ist, versuche ich den *Inhalt des Kindelement*es (vom Enkel "name") *auszulesen*.

*Wie müßte es richtig formuliert werden?*??

Danke! Frank


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2012)

fast zu wenig um überhaupt als Antwort zu gelten, aber wenn du schon nichtmal erwähnt ob du es getestet hast:

wie sieht es mit
Route:setOperator($routeNode, itdOperator/name)
oder
Route:setOperator($routeNode, ./itdOperator/name)
aus?

<xsl:for-each select = "itdOperator >
    Route:setOperator($routeNode, name)
</xsl:for-each>
gibts auch noch, wobei eh entweder alles funktioniert oder nix davon,
ich könnte jetzt selber erstmal nachprüfen ob / am Anfang stört, aber naja


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2012)

Ja, es geht:

```
<xsl:value-of select=" Route:setOperator($routeNode, itdOperator/name) " />
```

Wenn auch der Übertrag (der String-Wert) ein merkwürdiges Format hat.
Vorlage: <name>Aberhallo</name>
Übergebener String: "Aberhallo\n       "

Aber um dieses Problem werde ich mich später kümmern.
(Ausser jemand kennt das Problem und weiß was dazu.
Dann bin ich ganz Ohr.) 

Frank


----------

